# Tiger Bay



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

I have always remembered a joke told me by a Mate on a ship I sailed on.Most of my jokes are dated and unappreciated by the younger chaps.
here it is.
During the severe slump pf the 1930s lots of masters and mates were on the dole and had a hard time. The Mate of a ship was walking down a street in Tiger Bay, Cardiff, out of work, fedup and down at heel. A smart open car came by with a prosperous looking chap smoking a big cigar driving it.
The Mate thought - " Blimey, that's the bosun off a ship I sailed in a couple of years ago" so he waved and the car stopped.
It was indeed the bosun and the Mate said - " You seem very prosperous.
The chap said - " O yes - I'm doing very well - I 'm the area manager for Prudential"
The Mate asked him - "Any chance of a job?" and the ex-bosun said -
"Sure - here's my card - come and see me in the office tomorrow and I'll see what I can do"
The Mate is delighted and turns up next day where the ex-bosun explains that there is no wage but a big commission for every policy which he sells. He gives him a sheaf of policies and the Mate goes off feeling on top of the world.
After a week of pounding the streets and knocking on doors he hasn't sold a single policy. He's feeling really despondent and on the Friday morning he is going door to door in a terrace of Victorian houses. He climbs the steps to the front door of this house and knocks.
A little girl comes to the door and he says-
"Is your mother in the Prudential ?"
"No" she replies - " She's in the sh***house"
"Well give her these" he says, thrusting the sheaf of policies into her hands-
"and tel lher to wipe he bum with them "

I have ever since used the term Prudential for the toilet !!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

At least he started with a clean sheet, just as well it wasn't slate. That's harder to wipe with.

Bob


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice one Sid ! Derek


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

"I have ever since used the term Prudential for the toilet !!"

Cos' theyre 'our sole insurance agents'............!!!!!! (g'won. Say it fast!)
(Jester) 
McG


----------

